# 60D rubber coming loose on grip



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2012)

The rubber on the grip of my 60D is coming loose. Any recommendations on a good glue to use to stick the edges back down before it gets any worse?


----------



## Beautor (Sep 10, 2012)

If you're still under warranty Canon will replace the grip for free. They did mine, and the turnaround was less than a week. I'm almost certain that the newer rubber grip is smaller and fits way better, and is a touch firmer, but still very grippy. The original rubber was very soft and squishy which I'm sure contributed to it coming loose. 

Even if your camera isn't still under warranty I'd bet that the repair woudn't be very pricy through Canon. 

If you decide to have a go at it yourself, I've seen repair kits on eBay to re-glue or replace the rubber grip.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2012)

Out of warranty.... though the cost of a new rubber grip can't be that bad.

The original rubber is very squishy and is coming loose all around the grip. I think it is due to rubbing the foam as I put it into a pelican case and take it out. The camera goes on lots of canoe trips, gotta love pelican cases to protect gear from mishaps.

It is a bit stretched along the edges so the rubber will probably not fit down smoothly. It would be interesting to glue, but I have done far more complex jobs in the past. I'll probably spot glue the worst spots, wait till things calm down, and then send the body off "to the spa"....


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Sep 10, 2012)

Email Canon, did they not have problems with some grips that needed a recall? You might be one and could get it very cheep/ free!


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 11, 2012)

Same for me, sent it to canon then they changed it. it's been almost a year now.. and it's getting loose again..


----------

